# Tuna Tacos



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Made theses today but instead of the "charred pico de gallo" we bought a realy good fruit salsa with mango, pineapple, red peppers ect. 

DELICIOUS!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...e-and-charred-pico-de-gallo-recipe/index.html


----------

